
Erlang in Anger – Erlang ebook [pdf] - xena
https://s3.amazonaws.com/erlang-in-anger/text.v1.0.3.pdf
======
greenyoda
Here's a link to the book's home page, where you can also find a link to the
author's other free eBook ("Learn You Some Erlang for Great Good!"):

[http://www.erlang-in-anger.com](http://www.erlang-in-anger.com)

